# Capetown Castle around the fifties



## bindiimum (Aug 24, 2013)

I am looking for anyone on the Capetown Castle- Union Castle Line.
My father John (Jack) McCormick was a member of the crew. Job bunknown. He died in Capetown when the ship was in port. He had a heart attack.I have little memory of him and would love to hear from anyone who knew him.Also anyone who knew him in World War 2.
We have his medals from all over the world but know nothing about what he did I believe he was torpedoed on the Arandora Star


----------



## bindiimum (Aug 24, 2013)

I should have added Dad died in October 1955


----------

